# Knitter's and Manners



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.

These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase. 

While I realize the shop owner has to deal with this in her own way, the situation made me wonder. What are some of the golden rules of Knitting Ettiquette? 

Besides passing on our joy and knowledge, donating to those less equipt with yarn, needles, money, etc. and making sure we pay for patterns are obvious. What else is out there? Let me know ladies. I'm inspired by these ditzes to BE A BETTER KNITTER.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are selfish user-types in every profession and artsy group around. Some just aren't interested in being a better person.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

If I hadn't bought my yarn in the shop I would not have gone there for extensive help. I might have asked a question or two to get me on the right track but nothing further. I got a lot of good answers from a yarn shop I visited in Colorado but I bought yarn from them and after I got home I ordered more of that yarn and some expensive needles. The clerk who helped me wanted a copy of the vintage shawl pattern I am going to use and I sent that along with my order request. When I received my order in the mail there was a personal note from the clerk hand written on
my receipt thanking me. That was a nice experience.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm new to knitting, so don't know a lot. BUT I would never imagine having someone do it for me. You don't learn that way. My only source for yarn is the local Walmart ( very small town that I live in) but I can't wait to learn it all so I can order beautiful yarns online. The shopkeeper was a very patient person to continue to accommodating to continue to help.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

It's reassuring to receive that kind of customer service, let alone general kindness.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

I love this stuff, and I can't imagine not passing it on to others. How else do you find more terrific folks to play with.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

It is sad but sometimes people just have no manners, thankfully it is only a few,i like to treat people the way i like treated.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

My local LNS is more than happy to help. If you bought the yarn from her shop she or her assistants will help for free. If not, she charges. I think these women are totally unreasonable and I would suggest that your LNS owner advise them that she charges X $'s per hour for help and XXX $'s to finish items.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Bea. I might find a way to suggest that. She is the most giving shop owner. She wants to teach you how to love knitting. Irritates me greatly to see folks take advantage of this wonderful lady.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

it takes alsorts i guess, i'm just glad i don't know them


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It takes all kinds to make the world turn and common courtesy is short-sheeted fairly often.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase.
> 
> ...


My LYS sets aside one day a week to help with patterns, stitches, etc. by appointment only. It does not matter if the pattern/materials were purchased there or not. She charges $10/hour. Maybe your LYS owner might benefit from this also? Maybe if these 2 ladies had to pay to get all this help they will at least make an effort to learn it for themselves. I wonder what kind of instruction these 2 ladies are giving the poor people that are paying them. I know that if I found out that my instructors were taking advantage like this I would quit paying them and go to that LYS owner and pay her to instruct me instead.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My local yarn shop owner Charges a fair price for lessons but once the lessons are over she has no problem answering questions and helping former students who get stuck.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like the shop owner needs a course in assertiveness.

There is no way to change people who are boors. They exist and every business and person must handle them their own way.

Hopefully, the people in the shop said something to embarrass the boors. But, sadly, even that doesn't stop such people.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I thought this an interesting 'post'. I work in a knitting shop and we have many lovely and wonderful shoppers. Of course, if they are regulars, and purchase yarn and patterns we are willing to help where we can. However, I am reluctant to help too much if someone very obviously did not purchase from us, and has no intention of purchasing from us at the time they are in the shop. I just couldn't do it myself as I think it takes advantage of the shop owners. It's not like you go in a cafe, ask them how to cook a meal, don't buy it but go home and cook it yourself, is it?? On the other hand, as a keen knitter and someone who loves to pass on the skill to others it's a difficult dilemma. I end up helping them briefly, and recommend they sign up for an hour 1 to 1 tuition with us. Sometimes that works. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

What struck me most is that one of the 'beggars' was demanding instruction on something that SHE is in turn giving instruction on? If one does not KNOW their craft, what on earth makes them think they can teach it? That is just wrong on several levels.

I'm constantly amazed at how some people can complete a single project (usually not very well) and then consider themselves 'an expert' on the craft. I've seen it far too often in my business ... I just shake my head and go on. 

The LYS owner needs to put the cabash on those girls using her shop and taking advantage of her good graces - or at the very least start charging them for the 'continued education' she's currently giving them for free.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

This is really surprising. One of the great things I have learnt is that almost without exception, knitters and quilters and sewers are nice people, because they have an absorbing hobby and their stress levels tend to be lower than most because of it. Knitting and sewing have kept me sane in the stressful times, every sewing/knitting group I have ever belonged to is an oasis of calm and manna to the soul. I guess it takes all sorts, but really shame on these ladies. They won't 'fit' into the usual pattern of knitters, sewers and crafters generally. What a pity. 
Lots of love to you all and a very Happy Christmas from Southwell, near Nottingham, UK

Janet


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the idea of charging!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

black kitty said:


> If I hadn't bought my yarn in the shop I would not have gone there for extensive help. I might have asked a question or two to get me on the right track but nothing further. I got a lot of good answers from a yarn shop I visited in Colorado but I bought yarn from them and after I got home I ordered more of that yarn and some expensive needles. The clerk who helped me wanted a copy of the vintage shawl pattern I am going to use and I sent that along with my order request. When I received my order in the mail there was a personal note from the clerk hand written on
> my receipt thanking me. That was a nice experience.


And exactly the right way to handle the situation


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Tina. I understand your points. 

What else, might you feel are important ways to behave as a knitter. What do you see that we may or may not realize we are doing?

Still learning as I go. Teach me wise one.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I owned a yarn shop and had people come in for help after they bought cheapie yarn from other stores. I put this statement in my ads and had it in my shop.
Get your yarn where you get your help!
Not that it did much good so I told them I charge a dollar for advice and then showed them better yarn and helped them. Most people think talk is cheap but when it is advice, you are sharing your livelihood and expertise. 
Car mechanics don't tell you how to fix your car yourself, I think shop owners should feel that way too but people do take advantage of a kind person.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

There's really only one Golden Rule and it should apply to all we do.


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup: amen to that


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, what ever happened to basic good manners? Civility?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Same thing can happen in music stores. I have a music store and have had people bring in guitars they bought somewhere else (or on the internet) and want things fixed (for free of course). Or they will buy strings somewhere else and want me to put them on their guitar, again for free. They will buy books on line and want me to exchange them for them because they bought the wrong book or they didn't like it. I had someone call on Christmas Eve to ask if I would tune a violin they had gotten on line. I said sure I would tune it for them (for free) as long as there was nothing wrong with it and the strings were installed. They said all it needed was tuning. The guy brought it in - in pieces! The bridge was not on or shaped for the instrument (that is a major job). On top of that, it was not a violin but a viola! I did what I could for him so he could give it to whoever he bought it for. I never heard what he ended up doing with it. I told him he should return it to where he bought it. Fortunately most people are not like that!


----------



## bugsmom (Feb 10, 2011)

Im with you on this...how rude. I drove and hour and a half to get to a beautiful yarn shop. I walked in and they were teaching classes but the gasp and ooo's and ahh's coming out of my mouth mustve been louder than I thought as they looked at me with a scorn look. I kept it down and then touched and held as much yarn as i could. It was like a kid in a candy store. There were some things for sale in the shop that were hand knit by the owner, wonderful work. Just couldnt afford them. I bought about 70 dollars worth of stuff and still didnt want to leave the store. My local yarn store is walmart so you must understand that when my hubby found this shop and surprised me that day with taking me there, how surprised i truly was. I've never been back but I have considered ordering yarns from there. Usually though im not that well planned out to know what yarns i need or want till the moment i want to sit down and make something. If i wait too long to start something it never gets another look. Lose the interest you might say. How dare those ladies for doing what they do. How many other shops do they go to and do this. Its not the worst thing in the world but manners are important.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

There are some people in this world who are not the brightest crayons in the box. They must be "taught" how to treat others, if that is possible. The owner of the shop must make money in order to stay open. I would think a small remark about charging for her time, unless you care to purchase her yarns and patterns in which case she would be happy to help them. Then tell them when she can schedule her time to help them for X dollars.
They are really taking advantage of a nice person.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

As these people didn't purchase the yarn or pattern from the shop, I would have politely said, leave it with me and I will try and help, but I will have to charge a small fee for my time.Bet they would have got out of there a bit sharp.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i don't think their knitting has anything to do with what they are doing. i think it has to do with thoughtless, selfish behaviour. that or they are knowingly taking advantage of the shop owners good manners and willingness to help! you seem to know already what not to do, so i don't think you really need us to help you decide what you need to do.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

My LYS is like that... those gals are always ready to lend a helping hand and have won one uber loyal customer in me! I have since made more than one purchase there LOL (you don't even wanna know and I ain't tellin my DH)

Chalk it up to great customer service and give them kudos. The two who took advantage are a dime a dozen. Remember what's popular and common isn't always right, and what's right is sometimes quite rare. You're a gem to notice how generous your LYS ladies are!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

This happens all the time. When I was managing a knit shop in CA, we used to get this kind of lady regularly. Usually with an acrylic yarn bought at Michaels. We'd help in the beginning because, shoot,we knitters love to help. But after a while,maybe the 3rd visit, I would let them know that they had to attend the $10 Knitter's Help sessions. We rarely saw them again, which was fine with me.

Lyn in NC


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a friend who runs a spinning and weaving shop. A lady came to her to try different spinning wheels and spent a couple of hours, then calls my friend to tell her she would like to try a couple of other spinning wheels and went on to say she couldnt make up her mind between to wheels and that she would be purchasing one of then from a website( not associated with my friend's shop). I couldnt believe she would tell my friend to her face that she wanted to try them but wouldnt buy from my friend. Needless to say my friend had another appointment the day this lady wanted to come.


----------



## KnittinVicki (Dec 19, 2011)

As a former LYS owner, I can tell you it's a fine line they walk. Maybe that rude woman taking advantage of you is about to buy 3 afghans worth of alpaca!...or not! Who can tell? You can't judge a big dollar spender by their clothes OR by their courtesy. What was to be a moment's worth of helping can easily become hours of agony for a shop owner. I always tried to help with even projects purchased elsewhere by telling the customer "I'll help in hopes that you'll shop with us next time". Truthfully, sometimes even your own customers can take advantage of you. I still knit in a group with a former customer (I've retired) and this lady asks questions like "it says to do this every row. Now do I keep doing it every row??" And this is after knitting for 40+ years, she'll never get it! Be patient, fellow shop owners!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase.
> 
> ...


that is not being a better knitter that is just plain being a considerate person! Even tho I cannot afford to purchase the more spendy yarns and things and will go to the lys to get ideas so I can make and dye my own yarn I almost always purchase something and would never use up their time for nothing. That is their livelyhood! If everyone did that they would be out of business and not there for everyone. Take care of your local Yarn Store as best You can.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I think crafters are basically good, mannerly people. Unfortunately there are rotten apples at the bottom of any barrel. The rules for knitters, crocheters etc. are do unto others as you would have them do to you. WE all need to remember that we are not the center of the universe. Edith


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

These ladies seem pretty pushy to me, but as my hubby always says " you can't put a shine on a sneaker."


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

KnittinVicki said:


> As a former LYS owner, I can tell you it's a fine line they walk. Maybe that rude woman taking advantage of you is about to buy 3 afghans worth of alpaca!...or not! Who can tell? You can't judge a big dollar spender by their clothes OR by their courtesy. What was to be a moment's worth of helping can easily become hours of agony for a shop owner. I always tried to help with even projects purchased elsewhere by telling the customer "I'll help in hopes that you'll shop with us next time". Truthfully, sometimes even your own customers can take advantage of you. I still knit in a group with a former customer (I've retired) and this lady asks questions like "it says to do this every row. Now do I keep doing it every row??" And this is after knitting for 40+ years, she'll never get it! Be patient, fellow shop owners!


Hi Vicki
Your friend sounds very much like one I have. She has done beautiful work in the past but (I think) has developed some mental lapses than
now hinder her doing something more than simple knit and purl. So--I continue to encourage, help, explain, and even repair/fix her problems.
It's important for her to continue to participate in our group.

Blessings. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

Some people like to be on top of the group by stating that they made the project but with the information they were given the instructor had the material in hand and did the instruction by doing the work.
I just put a site on Knitting Paradise where they listed knitting abreviations from A to Z. Also they have over 1000 {not kidding} patterns for free and over 300 more if you join the group. Go to http://www.knittingfool.com 
for the information.
Rather than do the work or give the information you can refer them to the site as you wont get any thanks and the party will continue asking for help.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

My LYS (30miles) will help with a pattern and yarn that you purchased at the store, otherwise is $6.00 for information, BUT, you must do the work, if by the third time you still have problems you may join a group and pay a fee or find a way to do it yourself. We have so few yarn shops that if everybody takes advantage and do not support the store soon enough there will not be any LYS around.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> I owned a yarn shop and had people come in for help after they bought cheapie yarn from other stores. I put this statement in my ads and had it in my shop.
> Get your yarn where you get your help!
> Not that it did much good so I told them I charge a dollar for advice and then showed them better yarn and helped them. Most people think talk is cheap but when it is advice, you are sharing your livelihood and expertise.
> Car mechanics don't tell you how to fix your car yourself, I think shop owners should feel that way too but people do take advantage of a kind person.


Excellent advice.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I think crafters are basically good, mannerly people. Unfortunately there are rotten apples at the bottom of any barrel. The rules for knitters, crocheters etc. are do unto others as you would have them do to you. WE all need to remember that we are not the center of the universe. Edith


Edith, you are so right. Thanks.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Mommiedearest!


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I go to a great yarn shoppe. On Tuesday, the "Yarn Doctor" is in and takes "patients." The lady will help with questions about projects people are working on. I have taken advantage of this help--with projects made from patterns and yarn purchased at the shop. I have taken many classes and they are more than willing to help even after the class is over.

It seems incredibly rude to take advantage of the shop owners.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

The store I worked at had a policy - and it took a lot of patience and good knowledge - if the fix was going to take a minute or less to explain, it was a courtesy (the person may not buy now, but will tell friends/family/maybe buy later). If it was going to take longer, or was turning into a long fix, the person was told that they would be charged for a "one on one class" at $20. per hour... ($10 for a half hour). The person then had the option of continuing and paying for the time, or finding help elsewhere. They usually paid. If the yarn or pattern was purchased at the store, then the cost was waived completely. 

A lot depended on how busy we were, too - if not too busy, we often just helped the person so we weren't too bored, lol....


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

The Golden rule should apply here..
But geez...common sense and manners are not something everyone uses... sadly...
I just taught my children...YOU do the right thing even if others do NOT...
I would NEVER ever expect help from a LYS unless I purchased something from them..
I find it rude and offensive when others expect something for nothing.
I once heard a commedian say....YOU just cannot fix stupid!
We cannot change others....only change ourselves and pray for the stinkers lol


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think knitting has anything to do with it. Manners are manners and if you don't have them it will cross all boundaries.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lots of good advise and comments here. As for other important ways to behave as a knitter, common sense should prevail. I take small projects to work on while waiting for appointments. When I visit my son and his family, I take a project but a very simple one so that I don't become so absorbed in it that I can't participate in conversations. If a neighbor drops in to visit, I'll sometimes pick up a project but, again, something simple so she isn't uncomfortable or thinking I'm not interested in what she has to say.

Maybe you could encourage the generous lady at the LYS to direct them to YouTube videos. I guess the most astonishing thing about their repeated visits is that they are being *paid to instruct others* but don't have the necessary knowledge. What chutzpah.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

Although it is not an LYS I do work retail optical and I can't tell you how many times people come in to get their Not Purchased here glasses to be repaired. And repairs take time. sometimes a lot of time, and we never are allowed to charge for that lost time. 

I am not opposed to helping someone traveling and far from home but its the regulars that come in, got their glasses from somewhere cheap or that offers no service after purchase, I won't say their names but two companies in particular are infamous for it, and heaven help us if we cannot fix the glasses or they break completely. Its a lose lose situation.

However, as a previous manager, I go ahead with the tasks and hope that we will win them over with our great service.

It is the bane of retail and it happens in all retail fields.

karen still working on walking and not getting better as fast as she wishes she could


----------



## Parkp (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it rude to knit at a party (stopping to talk)?
PatP


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

My LYS owner has come up with a way to handle such situations. She shows the student how to work the problem area, on her own yarn and needles (the shop owner's). Has the person watch over her shoulder then says, "Now, you do it, because if I do it, you don't learn anything!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the Golden Rule


----------



## susiefreckleface (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Like you (all) I am stunned at the lack of manners of the newbies. I know I was raised with the golden rule. 

I would like to believe because the shop owner has a helping heart she will be rewarded in the end. Either by the Yelp ratings of her many great customers or who knows maybe even the end students of the newbies will wander in soon enough and become regulars. 

The newbies will realize boundaries through karma. 

I say realize as in reap what was sown. 

Sus


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

This past weekend I was at a Christmas fair(?) don't know exactly what to call it but it's where the local craftsters display and sell their arts and crafts ie knitted mitts, hats, booties etc as well as wood crafts, homemade honey, ketchup etc etc. I was admiring a pair of felted mittens which she was selling for $45 when this loud mouth boorish woman loudly proclaimed it was soooo expensive...and offered the owner $25 for both!!!.....so in a very calm voice, so she could hear, I said to my husband who was right next to me, how beautiful the mitts and a hat (not tuque a nice felted hat at $120) were and the time spent and the expense of the yarn (I found out after the owner shears her own sheep to make these mitts) . They were not hat & mitts sold at Walmart!!!The boorish woman heard me, rudely said something I will not repeat and walked away. The owner who made the mitts, smiled and thanked me! How rude! i guess the world is made or all kinds of people that just want to take advantage of others!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I call their behavior the very definition of CHUTZPAH! I buy most of my yarn on-line or at a local Michael's. I would never, but never, go into the LYS and expect help (especially extensive help)with materials bought elsewhere. I did pay for a private lesson to learn the stitches I haven't done before, but even with that, I'd never expect the teacher to give me help unless I bought from the shop.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I have watched the comments with interest. I think we knitters must just be such lovely people, with manners and etiquette galore. I am glad others, like me, wouldn't dream of asking for too much 'free' advice.


----------



## Junebuggey (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds like the shop owner is trying to earn their loyalty as future customers. That said...if she doesn't value her time, no one else will!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Mommiedearest for the link. Edith


Mommiedearest said:


> Some people like to be on top of the group by stating that they made the project but with the information they were given the instructor had the material in hand and did the instruction by doing the work.
> I just put a site on Knitting Paradise where they listed knitting abreviations from A to Z. Also they have over 1000 {not kidding} patterns for free and over 300 more if you join the group. Go to http://www.knittingfool.com
> for the information.
> Rather than do the work or give the information you can refer them to the site as you wont get any thanks and the party will continue asking for help.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I can see maybe asking a simple question about a pattern, etc. but I think that was definitely taking advantage. I has a question about mattress stitch when I started, and I bought yarn from the store just because I was asking for help. It always amazes me the nerve of some people.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What kind of party are we talking about? Cocktail party---NO. Childs BD party---maybe while the kiddoes are busy with kid stuff and you are not the host/ess. Beach or garden party----why not! Edith


Parkp said:


> Is it rude to knit at a party (stopping to talk)?
> PatP


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

A yarn shop owner once told me about a woman who decided she didn't want to finish a project and wanted to return the yarn INCLUDING the 2 skeins that were knitted up!


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow...these women have some nerve. I've bought yarn and supplies from my LYS and spent a small fortune there. Still, when I'm sitting and knitting at her shop, I feel guilty if I'm knitting on something with yarn from a different shop. She doesn't mind but I still feel a bit guilty.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I used to teach in my LYS and there was a group of women who would come once a week (invited) and sit and knit. They would proceed to talk about the great deals they got on their yarn at XYZ ( you pick). They were all terribly distressed when the shop had to close due to lack of sales.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Sad, sad, sad....but not surprising. Unfortunately there are some people that are so absorbed in themselves that they have no clue how their "quirks" impose on others. A few years ago a discovered I had a knack for designing things to be made out of paper...gift bags, boxes, little things for gifting, favors, clever ways to "wrap" little gifts etc. Was talked into making it a little web business and it was fun. While it's still there, I don't do it any more. Sorry, story getting long . What always amazed me was how many ladies came to get the freebies (nothing wrong with that, I love my freebie pages and always made lots of them) but then....they would email me asking for all sorts of "help". Some even asked if I could change the color or graphics of the "freebie" so it would better match what they wanted to do with it......all expected, of course, without them ever actually buying anything. 
Sad to say it's the same everywhere.....some folks are wonderful and others are....well....not quite so wonderful!!! 



mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Do you personally know this shop owner?? did you have a conversation with her?? do you know if she did indeed charge for her time or help?? did they ask if she could help with the project they were attempting? did she volenteer her sevices?? with out knowing what the situation is I can see where it would clearly look like she was being taken advantage of.. but she may of made this mess herself, and then regretted the amount of hours needed. I don't know of anyone who would be so rude or assume so much from any shop owner.. I you do know her and she was being taken advantage of maybe you could have a nice gentle talk with her and help her to not get into a situation like this again.. she could of said.. "sure I can help" and the lady's heard "sure I can do it for you"..LOL


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> The Golden rule should apply here..
> But geez...common sense and manners are not something everyone uses... sadly...
> I just taught my children...YOU do the right thing even if others do NOT...
> I would NEVER ever expect help from a LYS unless I purchased something from them..
> ...


Thanks Camilla. You'd think some of things things would be common sense, but then sometimes folks just don't think.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Some local yarn shop owners like to have people in their shops whether they buy the yarn there or not. They seem to feel is creates good will and possible interest in the ongoing projects. I always think that if you don't purchase there, the shop will not be able to stay open. Some instructors are independent of the lys and the shop provides the teaching space if the customers are encouraged to purchase pattern and yarn for the lesson. If you want the shop to succeed you have to buy from them on a regular bases. Hope this gives some of you who need help or just like the company some thought on how to keep the shops open. JoAnn's and Michael's don't have the kind of yarn that I personally like to touch and oogle over. Good Luck! and perhaps in general conversation you could bring up the possibility of shop closure if you don't buy there. Have a happy christmas and keep knitting!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with that. No matter what your station in life, class is something money can't buy.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome...
Or they could care less..which is worse!

Cannot fix stupid! lol



mro13 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > The Golden rule should apply here..
> ...


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Do you personally know this shop owner?? did you have a conversation with her?? do you know if she did indeed charge for her time or help?? did they ask if she could help with the project they were attempting? did she volenteer her sevices?? with out knowing what the situation is I can see where it would clearly look like she was being taken advantage of.. but she may of made this mess herself, and then regretted the amount of hours needed. I don't know of anyone who would be so rude or assume so much from any shop owner.. I you do know her and she was being taken advantage of maybe you could have a nice gentle talk with her and help her to not get into a situation like this again.. she could of said.. "sure I can help" and the lady's heard "sure I can do it for you"..LOL


Hi Ronnie. This lady has been in business awhile. These gals are teaching this project as a local technical college course. Well paid/hour. LYS owner is a peach, wants to help folks love knitting. She's fed up with these 2 for truly bad manners and general carelessness about conduct. I've had this situation on.my mind all week. Wondering if/how I could have stepped in and challenged them. But, not seeing the picture before jumping in the puddle is tricky. Thanks for you're thoughts.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

tootsie001 said:


> Some local yarn shop owners like to have people in their shops whether they buy the yarn there or not. They seem to feel is creates good will and possible interest in the ongoing projects. I always think that if you don't purchase there, the shop will not be able to stay open. Some instructors are independent of the lys and the shop provides the teaching space if the customers are encouraged to purchase pattern and yarn for the lesson. If you want the shop to succeed you have to buy from them on a regular bases. Hope this gives some of you who need help or just like the company some thought on how to keep the shops open. JoAnn's and Michael's don't have the kind of yarn that I personally like to touch and oogle over. Good Luck! and perhaps in general conversation you could bring up the possibility of shop closure if you don't buy there. Have a happy christmas and keep knitting!


Iagree Tootsie.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Kgarden-- u are so right.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I used to work in a scrapbook/cardmaking store. We had the same problem or situation. We'd have people come in and want to use our classroom for their projects, never bothering that one of us had to stay in the store at night while they played, clean up after them, and nothing did they buy from us, it was an on-line company that they purchased their papers, etc from one of the members who was a demonstrator Yes people can be rude, which can only remind those of us who aren't like that to give a special thank you to the owner and our business as well. Kinda awful and sad really. OBYW, my store had to close two years ago, and now we are all sad.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are those types of people who take advantage of kind and giving people. We have no control over their behavior - only our response to them.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, you know what they say. . . THERE'S NO CLASS LIKE LOW-CLASS."


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I had seen something at a sale (it was for orphans in Etheopia and the maker was not there when I was), and it had a stamped design on a basic knitted sweater. I wanted to know, what to stamp it with that would hold the color and yet be soft. I passed a knitting shop at least 10 times that was small and I thought would know. I never stopped because each time I didn't have money to buy anything, and wouldn't dream of going and asking then walking out. I still don't know.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Exactly...and they say...YOU cannot buy class!


GrannyGoode said:


> Well, you know what they say. . . THERE'S NO CLASS LIKE LOW-CLASS."


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase.
> 
> ...


How very rude & selfish these ladies are!! The shop owner is probably not wanting to 'alienate' these potential customers, but, in my opinion, they will never become the customers she needs to keep her in business. Maybe the shop owner doesn't know how to approach these ladies tactfully enough to stop them from doing this, but, to keep them coming to her business? Whatever her reasoning is, she is not only doing her business a disservice, she is (in my humble opinion) insulting her regular & very good customers who support her business & enjoy their time together.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

This reminds me of a small sign I had seen in a bead store one time. It said "Those who steal steal the most from themselves." Maybe these LYS's could put a nicely framed sign up in the store listing something entitled "Common Courtesies for Knitters" or something like that and list the rules of courteous conduct such as only asking for help with a project when something from that project was purchased at the store. This also reminds me of a trade magazine for craft shows, either The Crafts Report or Sunshine Artist who years ago had an article aimed at the shopper and proper etiquette. They listed about 20 things that shoppers should consider. One of the listed items was that flea markets were for haggling, not craft shows.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> I had seen something at a sale (it was for orphans in Etheopia and the maker was not there when I was), and it had a stamped design on a basic knitted sweater. I wanted to know, what to stamp it with that would hold the color and yet be soft. I passed a knitting shop at least 10 times that was small and I thought would know. I never stopped because each time I didn't have money to buy anything, and wouldn't dream of going and asking then walking out. I still don't know.


Fabric paint.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> I had seen something at a sale (it was for orphans in Etheopia and the maker was not there when I was), and it had a stamped design on a basic knitted sweater. I wanted to know, what to stamp it with that would hold the color and yet be soft. I passed a knitting shop at least 10 times that was small and I thought would know. I never stopped because each time I didn't have money to buy anything, and wouldn't dream of going and asking then walking out. I still don't know.


muddy Ann, ask these folks. As you can see they are full of info. And terribly helpful. Good luck.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

beadness said:


> This reminds me of a small sign I had seen in a bead store one time. It said "Those who steal steal the most from themselves." Maybe these LYS's could put a nicely framed sign up in the store listing something entitled "Common Courtesies for Knitters" or something like that and list the rules of courteous conduct such as only asking for help with a project when something from that project was purchased at the store. This also reminds me of a trade magazine for craft shows, either The Crafts Report or Sunshine Artist who years ago had an article aimed at the shopper and proper etiquette. They listed about 20 things that shoppers should consider. One of the listed items was that flea markets were for haggling, not craft shows.


Beadness, that's what I'm looking for. Any idea where that article.might be found? Love to read it, and pass it on.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems to me that if they are being paid to instruct others they should already know how to do it. Not only were they being rude by not buying anything but they took the shop owner away from her duties and paying customers who may have needed her help.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sometimes there are people in the world who need to 'meet' over something-or-other as an excuse to be together and socialize. Perhaps these women are the same. Taking advantage of a situation where each of them gets some needed reinforcement of bad behaviors. Looks like they feed off it, and each other.

We have a very large group of women who meet once a week in our area ... knitters, sewers, crocheting, gourd art, fine art, beading ... you name it. All in one room! Yep ... a meeting place for displaced women. Some widows, some still with husbands, some with money, some without. But, this gives them a chance to meet, share experiences (and expertise) and spend some 'not alone' time. 

Just saying, loneliness can be a great mover to inappropriate behaviors.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the owners of my LYS made some really good, thoughtful decisions before they opened the shop and they stick to their policy decisions. 

Patterns and yarn purchased at the shop = free help and advise.

Pay for lessons or class = free help and advise. 

They make it very clear that they will be more than happy to help with patterns or yarn purchased at another shop if they are paid for their time. They always explain that this kind of help takes them away from customers who purchase from their shop.

I think that stating that policy often is a very good idea.

My dear husband owned a tire shop and spent lots of frustrating time dealing with tire problems for people who bought tires from another place, then expected him to take care of problems the other store would not solve. He always charged them for his service. It's a real problem for any retail shop. People can be so rude and silly with their expectations.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I bet that if she knew how you felt she would feel so much better.. you are truely kind hearted and she will be happy knowing someone is thinking of her... its bad when people take advantage.. some people in life feel its owed to them.. I hate that... like camelia said.. you can't fix stupid.. or rude.. as it seems... have a wonderful day.. and I hope you make great friends with the yarn shop owner.. then at least something good will come of this...


mro13 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Do you personally know this shop owner?? did you have a conversation with her?? do you know if she did indeed charge for her time or help?? did they ask if she could help with the project they were attempting? did she volenteer her sevices?? with out knowing what the situation is I can see where it would clearly look like she was being taken advantage of.. but she may of made this mess herself, and then regretted the amount of hours needed. I don't know of anyone who would be so rude or assume so much from any shop owner.. I you do know her and she was being taken advantage of maybe you could have a nice gentle talk with her and help her to not get into a situation like this again.. she could of said.. "sure I can help" and the lady's heard "sure I can do it for you"..LOL
> ...


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

It does take all sorts... I'm glad that there are LYS owners that will be so generous, but unhappy that there are folks that will take advantage. 

Teaching pottery myself, I've had folks come around and basically want a lesson for free. I generally give about an hour of time if I have it and then after that tell them if they want to learn a particular technique they need to take the class.

I would also suggest that this owner charge for her time, especially since they didn't buy the yarn there. It's hard supporting an LYS exclusively since sometimes they don't have the yarn or it's just out of budget, but then don't take advantage and do support them when you can! 

Some folks have never learned any manners or kindness....


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase.
> 
> ...


That is flat out bad manners! It fits right in the category of those who open nail polish and try it out then screw the cap back on and put it back on the shelf without buying it. Yes, believe it or not, I've seen that done!


----------



## wyberton (Sep 18, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> Unfortunately, there are selfish user-types in every profession and artsy group around. Some just aren't interested in being a better person.


I think that it was tacky surley these women realized they were using the shop owners time and should pay her


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

The rules of Knitting Technique are simply what life rules are--the golden rule. Rude of these particular people who have taken advantage of others.


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

acourter said:


> I think the owners of my LYS made some really good, thoughtful decisions before they opened the shop and they stick to their policy decisions.
> 
> Patterns and yarn purchased at the shop = free help and advise.
> 
> ...


Acourter, many thanks. On a side note. Just made the funniest discovery. As I scroll down to read these posts, you avatar appears to move and grow. Very entertaining!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Having worked in a yarn shop, I find this behavior rude and arrogant. But customers are often that way and worse!

I love this pic of the white baby blanket. It's lovely. Would uou be willing to share the pattern name, so I can find it on the net?

KMcNaught


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

You might even consider "a little birdie told me..." and give the shop owner a head's up to this site...Maybe then she might get some insight? And perhaps even a way to deal with the leeches? Oops...uh...invaders? Uh...(can't think of a "polite" way to describe them!!)

Plus, the shop owner might see that most knitters are no way like those two, by a long shot!! Uno?


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

This can work both ways. I bought some expensive yarn from a new shop.I asked about a sock class , but none fit into my schedule. I stopped in for some very brief help three times. I had very specific questions and did not expect the owner to "do it for me". The third time I stopped in her manner became very blunt, and she said "You could take a class, you know!" Her voice and tone was obviously rude. I said, " I'd be happy to pay you for your assistance". She did not reply. The irony is that this is a very small shop in an out of the way strip mall. You would think she would have wanted to keep my business. I never went back, even though it is the closest LYS to my home.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> I love this pic of the white baby blanket. It's lovely. Would uou be willing to share the pattern name, so I can find it on the net?


Thank you. I call it Shetland Lace Shawl. You can find it here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/Nittineedles


----------



## Parkp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks.
PatP


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

mro13 said:


> acourter said:
> 
> 
> > I think the owners of my LYS made some really good, thoughtful decisions before they opened the shop and they stick to their policy decisions.
> ...


My attempts at Pom Pom making are very comical! I just can't seem to get it right, but they do turn out "unique" and fun, I am told????

 Us "beginning" knitters do seem to have fun.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent subject and thank you for bringing it up. I haven't yet read all the comments but what I did read all seem to agree that abusing a shop owners kindness is not the way to go. I stay away from shops for this reason--I cannot afford to buy their yarns--only a few times a year as a real treat. It would be nice to sit and chat with the regulars but then, yes, you must buy your supplies from the shop--just common sense.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think this would count as a private lesson for which craft/yarn stores charge. The store should post a sign listing what they charge for lessons either private or group.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't have the nerve to ask for help if I hadn't purchased there. In my young single days I frequented a yarn shop in San Francisco run by a very accommodating lady. She had several "knitters" working on stuff I guess people had ordered and she was very helpful. Helped me make a full-length mohair coat by designing the pattern for me. In retrospect I wonder why the shop didn't burn down as she had a cigarette going all the time--of course that was before smoking became unpopular.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I thought this an interesting 'post'. I work in a knitting shop and we have many lovely and wonderful shoppers. Of course, if they are regulars, and purchase yarn and patterns we are willing to help where we can. However, I am reluctant to help too much if someone very obviously did not purchase from us, and has no intention of purchasing from us at the time they are in the shop. I just couldn't do it myself as I think it takes advantage of the shop owners. It's not like you go in a cafe, ask them how to cook a meal, don't buy it but go home and cook it yourself, is it?? On the other hand, as a keen knitter and someone who loves to pass on the skill to others it's a difficult dilemma. I end up helping them briefly, and recommend they sign up for an hour 1 to 1 tuition with us. Sometimes that works. Sometimes it doesn't.


I love the you think and handle yourself. Carry on!

Sue


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just read all of the responses - must have too much time on my hands. 
Wonder if the shop owner initially had in her mind that assisting these women would be good marketing for her business. Especially if they were ethical enough to direct the folks in the class that they were instructing to where they could go for good yarn, equipment, patterns AND service.
It's necessary to draw boundaries when providing service. As a small business owner, I see this more as the store owner's problem. She allowed this abuse of her time and talent to happen. 
I hope you are sharing some of the feedback with her.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I was a department manager at Michaels and the yarn was part of my department. I was lucky because I had some great customers. I did get customers who needed help but nothing that took too long. The questions were usually about binding off the knitting needle or the loom knitter. I had customers who were a little chatty and wanted to tell me all about their projects. I didn't really have the time but I loved listening to them. One time a man came in and told me he was a Pilot on a commercial airline. He said that they had a lot of times when they just sat and did nothing while they waited to take off so he wanted to learn to knit. I gave him a short lesson to show him it was easy and fun and referred him to some good books and web sites for learning. I loved working in the yarn section of that store too bad that the bosses and people who own that store don't really value their customers or employees. I worked there for 6 years.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Parkp said:


> Is it rude to knit at a party (stopping to talk)?
> PatP


I hope it isn't rude because I do it all the time! LOL


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I generally ask those around me, before I start to knit if my knitting will be a distraction. Like when I attended a new Bible Study, I asked the group before the class started if they minded if I knit. Everyone said they would love for me to knit. They are all interested in what I am making. Since the study is at the church, I usually take the little hat I am working on for the mitten and hat tree the church has for Christmas. (We give the hats and mittens to Headstart.) I fail to see how knitting would be a problem, if you aren't making a huge performance art event out of it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dominorip said:


> This can work both ways. I bought some expensive yarn from a new shop.I asked about a sock class , but none fit into my schedule. I stopped in for some very brief help three times. I had very specific questions and did not expect the owner to "do it for me". The third time I stopped in her manner became very blunt, and she said "You could take a class, you know!" Her voice and tone was obviously rude. I said, " I'd be happy to pay you for your assistance". She did not reply. The irony is that this is a very small shop in an out of the way strip mall. You would think she would have wanted to keep my business. I never went back, even though it is the closest LYS to my home.


Good point. You can not pre-judge a customer, ever. I once had a furniture store and customers would come in, go through all the fabric samples with our assistance and then leave and order on line. Actually the on line services encouraged this kind of attitude. But fortunately we had a very good purchasing system at the head office who contracted with suppliers and we carried only upholstered items with fabrics for our store only that could not be purchased elsewhere.

Yarn shops do not have this advantage--but they can come up with clever promotional ideas in exciting their customers into purchasing "specials" etc. but very few do, maybe because they are independent without marketing skills.

In any case shop owners should never insult or become uncongenial to their customers because they really don't know for sure that this person won't make the biggest purchase of the day. Instead really concentrate and show interest in the individual's projects, ask questions and really make a big fuse over this one precious customer. Those who are scamming you will not come back but those who are there sincerely will be won over.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I was a department manager at Michaels and the yarn was part of my department. I was lucky because I had some great customers. I did get customers who needed help but nothing that took too long. The questions were usually about binding off the knitting needle or the loom knitter. I had customers who were a little chatty and wanted to tell me all about their projects. I didn't really have the time but I loved listening to them. One time a man came in and told me he was a Pilot on a commercial airline. He said that they had a lot of times when they just sat and did nothing while they waited to take off so he wanted to learn to knit. I gave him a short lesson to show him it was easy and fun and referred him to some good books and web sites for learning. I loved working in the yarn section of that store too bad that the bosses and people who own that store don't really value their customers or employees. I worked there for 6 years.


Yes, I was surprised that you were offering service at Michaels--the most non-service company I know. I never buy at Michaels unless it is something really well priced or I don't have time to go elsewhere. I don't expect to talk to any employee while there and if anything I ignore them as they ignore us, their customers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mro13 said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of a small sign I had seen in a bead store one time. It said "Those who steal steal the most from themselves." Maybe these LYS's could put a nicely framed sign up in the store listing something entitled "Common Courtesies for Knitters" or something like that and list the rules of courteous conduct such as only asking for help with a project when something from that project was purchased at the store. This also reminds me of a trade magazine for craft shows, either The Crafts Report or Sunshine Artist who years ago had an article aimed at the shopper and proper etiquette. They listed about 20 things that shoppers should consider. One of the listed items was that flea markets were for haggling, not craft shows.
> ...


Signs can really be tricky. I would immediately leave a store that accused me of stealing with a sign like this. But then a sign that was created to help you shop like, "we are always glad to help you, please feel free to shop" and underneath "here are our store policies......


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a department manager at Michaels and the yarn was part of my department. I was lucky because I had some great customers. I did get customers who needed help but nothing that took too long. The questions were usually about binding off the knitting needle or the loom knitter. I had customers who were a little chatty and wanted to tell me all about their projects. I didn't really have the time but I loved listening to them. One time a man came in and told me he was a Pilot on a commercial airline. He said that they had a lot of times when they just sat and did nothing while they waited to take off so he wanted to learn to knit. I gave him a short lesson to show him it was easy and fun and referred him to some good books and web sites for learning. I loved working in the yarn section of that store too bad that the bosses and people who own that store don't really value their customers or employees. I worked there for 6 years.
> ...


Michaels generally does not hire people who know anything about crafts. They are there only to make money. They care nothing about helping their customers. I think that is why it was unusual that I knew how to knit and crochet and was able to help my customers even though my boss would get angry with me when I did. Customers would come in and ask for me. I won a contest that Michaels was doing for selling the most yarn and my boss didn't even tell me because he thought it would encourage to help more. They are not customer friendly at all!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Working in a fabric store we occasionally get a non-customer like you've described. I never mind sharing information and sometimes that information will cause the customer to have no need to buy anything and that's OK with me. But for folks like the gals described, who think you should know EVERYTHING or, at least, think they are the center of the universe, I have no problem to gracefully claim ignorance and politely direct them to Google and YouTube.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> Parkp said:
> 
> 
> > Is it rude to knit at a party (stopping to talk)?
> ...


depends on the party doesn't it? If it is a knitting party, of course, knit. If it is with close friends, knit away, if it is with your husband's bosses company party or a party given for a special group where you don't know most of the people--no! Knitting while waiting is totally acceptable, like a doctor's appointment (knitting reduces your blood pressure). Social groups are just that for mingling and getting to know others. If you sit in one spot you are not doing that, right?, again if it is a group of "retirees" where those attending the party are laid-back and aren't on a mission to network I would say knit away, it's a judgement call.

I think most of us knitters are some of the kindest people in the world, would never offend others and are sensitive to the feeling of those around us--because we are r e l a x e d. :thumbup:


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > Parkp said:
> ...


I agree totally! :thumbup:


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

This is also a tight time economically for many people and let's face it, the yarn in the yarns stores, while so much more appealing than the yarn in Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Jo-Ann's, is much more expensive. If a store owner were to dig in her (or his) heels, they could potentially lose a lot of business when things get easier for so many knitters who might not have as much money to buy as much yarn today. 

We've got many local yarn stores in this area and some owners get obviously annoyed when customers come in and don't purchase anything after spending time there. Others couldn't be kinder, and honestly, those are the stores that I tend to go to more often because I just like being around kind-hearted people. The important thing for a store owner to do is have a plan with obvious signage stating the prices for knitting help. They can offer quick help, but state the store's policy up front and have it posted throughout the store. I also realize that part of the reason my stash continues to grow is that I will often buy just a skein of sock yarn so I don't take their time with no benefit to them. It's not charity, at some point (hopefully) I will use the yarn.

Let's face it. If it's quiet in the store and someone came in with a project using Michael's yarn, that owner could help the person and then say something like "It costs a lot to run a brick and mortar store, I hope that you will consider buying some of your yarn here in the future." If the customer gets kindness, I can't imagine they wouldn't do that in the future.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

mro13 said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of a small sign I had seen in a bead store one time. It said "Those who steal steal the most from themselves." Maybe these LYS's could put a nicely framed sign up in the store listing something entitled "Common Courtesies for Knitters" or something like that and list the rules of courteous conduct such as only asking for help with a project when something from that project was purchased at the store. This also reminds me of a trade magazine for craft shows, either The Crafts Report or Sunshine Artist who years ago had an article aimed at the shopper and proper etiquette. They listed about 20 things that shoppers should consider. One of the listed items was that flea markets were for haggling, not craft shows.
> ...


I've searched and searched on the web for this article and haven't come up with it, partly because I don't remember the title. I have written to The Crafts Report to see if they remember it and what it was called and when it was published. If they come up with the answer, I'll let you all know.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Sounds like the shop owner needs a course in assertiveness.
> 
> There is no way to change people who are boors. They exist and every business and person must handle them their own way.
> 
> Hopefully, the people in the shop said something to embarrass the boors. But, sadly, even that doesn't stop such people.


You can't embarass people like that--they have no shame.


----------



## Parkp (Nov 9, 2011)

I generally ask too, but people have told me it is rude.
I don't mind if others knit.
Thank you for your response.
PatP


----------



## Parkp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for yur response!
PatP


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

My local knit shop charges for their help whether you buy your yarn there or not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> My local LNS is more than happy to help. If you bought the yarn from her shop she or her assistants will help for free. If not, she charges. I think these women are totally unreasonable and I would suggest that your LNS owner advise them that she charges X $'s per hour for help and XXX $'s to finish items.


I agree. I would have been embarrassed to continually ask for help if I hadn't patronized her shop. In my opinion, the owner should charge for her services in this case. If the ladies aren't willing to pay, they are free to seek help elsewhere.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Our local LYS charges by the half hour. I think it is only fair, because the owner is usually there by herself. I can't believe how nice the shop owner was to those ditzes! She should have told them to get lost! And 8 times! That is ridiculous!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

tsk tsk tsk in my opinion..unless they are personal friends of the owner..it was not kosher at all.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

my lys has "knitting classes" scheduled each week.Mainly I use it as a social event but the instructor is there to help anyone that goes. we have the regulars and then there are the occasional drop ins. In this case, I think is is ok to bring in from outside sources. Sometimes, we help each other figure things out if the instructor is busy someone else. (the cost is $5/for the 2 hours). If you mention that you are in the class or buy something in the class, you get 10%off and your frequent buyer card punched. I have gone in during the week for advice but I only if I got the pattern or yarn there. I don't think if it wasn't my yarn store that I would monopolize the staff's time like that.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

mro13 said:


> I recently witnessed 2 knitters take complete advantage of a shop owner. Sitting here talking with all of you, I am still amazed at their behavior. We seem to be thoughtful of each other and jump in to assist, donate, ...whatever we can give to other knitting folk.
> 
> These 2 ladies brought in projects with which they needed help. Over the course of several hours, we learned this was their 8th! visit to the shop. They were using yarn and patterns not purchaced from this business, were seeking assistance on projects they were being paid to instruct to others. Twice, one gal just gave up and told the shop owner 'You do it.' They've made 1 purchase. While I realize the shop owner has to deal with this in her own way, the situation made me wonder. What are some of the golden rules of Knitting Ettiquette?
> 
> Besides passing on our joy and knowledge, donating to those less equipt with yarn, needles, money, etc. and making sure we pay for patterns are obvious. What else is out there? Let me know ladies. I'm inspired by these ditzes to BE A BETTER KNITTER.


I usually offer to give the LYS owner $2-3 for one to two questions. I do buy a lot of patterns from her although I get yarn from many places including here shop. Sometimes she takes it, sometimes not. Also, she has reasonably priced lesson times if you buy your supplies from her. :thumbup:


----------



## eljay (Jun 21, 2011)

We have a LYS here, and it is pricey, just like all the LYS's- but - you can find almost anything including tons of help. I had been frequenting the LYS for several weeks, when I stopped in on a Saturday Morning. Business was a little slow. I had my knitting with me. (of course). At the time I was knitting a pair of socks, and was stumped on the Kirschner stitch.So, I asked if she had a moment to show me how it is done as I couldnt make head or tail of the directions. She showed me how, offered me a chair to join the others there and practice the stitch. I thought that was very nice. So I did. I was comfy there, everyone was nice, there was knitting, crocheting, and needlepoint going on. I was wearing one of my Aran knit sweaters. The owner came over to me with a very pretty sweater, and said she needed help. A customer brought the sweater in, store bought sweater, and it had a hole in it and he wanted it fixed. The sweater was an Aran Knit- of course machine made. She asked me if I could fix it as she was afraid she would make it worse as Aran knitting wasnt her thing. End result, I was able to repair it for her (fortunately, it was an easy fix), and she was so happy. I still frequent my LYS, and it's like old home week there and still comfy.
Sorry about the size of this.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Have you ever heard the expression "Casting bread on the water"? I worked in retailing for years and every person is a potential customer, maybe not today but some other time. I have had a very porr experience at a local store that sells yarn among many other things and I will NEVER set foot in the place again. Kindness and good manners go a very long way to build a customer base.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm impressed that Beatlesfan was actually available to help customers in the yarn dept. of the Michael's where she worked. Our local Michael's has no one who seems to know anything about yarn other than what bin it's usually in if they have it at all. It's just a big disappointment not to be able to ask simple questions without going through the whole store looking for help. I've also noticed that there seem to be far fewer of those freebie pattern hand-outs that featured specific yarns. I found them interesting and helpful. Our LYS carries beautiful yarns and welcomes even non-buyers to ask for help (I'm sure this is kept to a low amount), but their yarns are expensive and out of my reach.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

unie said:


> I'm new to knitting, so don't know a lot. BUT I would never imagine having someone do it for me. You don't learn that way. My only source for yarn is the local Walmart ( very small town that I live in) but I can't wait to learn it all so I can order beautiful yarns online. The shopkeeper was a very patient person to continue to accommodating to continue to help.


Don't wait "to learn it all." Go ahead and order some beautiful yarn for yourself. That, in itself, is a wonderful learning experience and will open your eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with those who said the shop owner needed to be more assertive. As some of you know, I was a ys owner for more than 6 years in Cleveland, Oh. The second day after I opened I learned I needed to set some guidelines. Help was freely given (until my last nerve was stepped on) to knitters who purchased in my shop. Yarn not purchased in my shop was charged the current dressmaking fee. You have to first of all remember that this your business. You are there to provide a service (yarn shops are few and far between) and you are there to sell yarn to pay your bills. Anyone who says they are there for the fun is just not being honest because it is a LOT of work. I had a shop full of knitters daily and made lifelong friends, but first and foremost it is a business. If a shop owner isn't doing these things then she is doing what she wants, but don't ever tell me you aren't making money.
I had classes going constantly and I gave private lessons as well for the same fee but they had to let me carry on my work as I taught them. There were times when I had helped a person and was getting nowhere that I would suggest they take the classes. Also, there are those who will try to take advantage and you just have to stop and say this is how we're going to do it!


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Beadness, big thank you. Good luck.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> I'm impressed that Beatlesfan was actually available to help customers in the yarn dept. of the Michael's where she worked. Our local Michael's has no one who seems to know anything about yarn other than what bin it's usually in if they have it at all. It's just a big disappointment not to be able to ask simple questions without going through the whole store looking for help. I've also noticed that there seem to be far fewer of those freebie pattern hand-outs that featured specific yarns. I found them interesting and helpful. Our LYS carries beautiful yarns and welcomes even non-buyers to ask for help (I'm sure this is kept to a low amount), but their yarns are expensive and out of my reach.


I left Michaels last January and they haven't had anyone that can help the customer since I left. I feel sorry for my regulars but thats Michaels for you. Maybe if they had known that I could knit, crochet, cross stitch, needlepoint, etc, they wouldn't have hired me. They hire little kids from the local high schools because they will work for minimum wage so there is no one to help the customers. They are a craft store only for profit and not customer service. The store manager in our store looks down on crafters. She told me that they were either rich spoiled women or lazy people that wanted to do "leisure" crafts because they didn't want to work. I couldn't stand to work for her anymore. She is a young girl who looks down on older people and makes fun of them when they come in the store. It's terrible.


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I use to work @ a Phildar Yarn shop. There were customers that came in with projects out of cheaper brand of yarn, that was not holding their shape. I told her it was the yarn she purchased. 

When I worked @ a Hobby Lobby, a small few customers came in with a pattern, not from us and expected us to drop everything and help them figure out the pattern. We hardly had enough time to do our regular work, to say nothing of helping customers in great detail. Some people just don't understand what your job consists of.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Beatlesfan....I don't know how you put up with that ---- for so long. But a job is a job whether you agree with the store or not. I hope you find another place that will appreciate your special qualities and reward you with the pleasure of working in a congenial environment that respects the customers and the products they sell to them. I'm so sorry that Michael's has such a poor but deserved reputation because it's very close to my neighborhood and well stocked most of the time. JoAnne's seems to have a better way of serving its customers. It's a fur piece from me, as we say in Texas (not there anymore, but it sticks!).


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

When I lived in BC, we had a lovely little yarn shop in town. We got talking about this very subject one day. Here was her solution. When someone came in with yarn and pattern purchased somewhere else, she would help them the first time. If they came back again she would politely tell them they should go back to where they purchased their items and ask for help there. She is a kind person and wants to encourage others to enjoy this craft but will not be taken advantage of. She wasn't being paid to help those who wouldn't support the shop.


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a department manager at Michaels and the yarn was part of my department. I was lucky because I had some great customers. I did get customers who needed help but nothing that took too long. The questions were usually about binding off the knitting needle or the loom knitter. I had customers who were a little chatty and wanted to tell me all about their projects. I didn't really have the time but I loved listening to them. One time a man came in and told me he was a Pilot on a commercial airline. He said that they had a lot of times when they just sat and did nothing while they waited to take off so he wanted to learn to knit. I gave him a short lesson to show him it was easy and fun and referred him to some good books and web sites for learning. I loved working in the yarn section of that store too bad that the bosses and people who own that store don't really value their customers or employees. I worked there for 6 years.
> ...


I've never experienced bad customer service at my Michael's. Don't you suppose that varies from store to store?


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

janayoga said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Beatlesfan said:
> ...


I sure hope it does because our store in phoenix Arizona was terrible. I have visited other stores and they seem the same. They are just lucky when they accidentaly hire some nice person who knows a little about the crafts they sell.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you.


RoxyCatlady said:


> Muddyann said:
> 
> 
> > I had seen something at a sale (it was for orphans in Etheopia and the maker was not there when I was), and it had a stamped design on a basic knitted sweater. I wanted to know, what to stamp it with that would hold the color and yet be soft. I passed a knitting shop at least 10 times that was small and I thought would know. I never stopped because each time I didn't have money to buy anything, and wouldn't dream of going and asking then walking out. I still don't know.
> ...


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies - Re knitting etiquet- the two ladies you ran into are examples of how NOT to belong to the knitting groups. They are an embarassment unto themselves. Some people are all take and no give. Sad,but true.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Why don't we bundle up all the responses about the lack of service at Michael's and send them to the home office? We represent a pretty fair number of consumers and should carry a little clout. How much did we spend at Michael's last year only because the price was low or there wasn't any other place convenient to buy? How much more would we have spent there if they extended a helping hand and were at least warmer toward customers? Pull up your bloomers, ladies, and let's march on Michael's!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Why don't we bundle up all the responses about the lack of service at Michael's and send them to the home office? We represent a pretty fair number of consumers and should carry a little clout. How much did we spend at Michael's last year only because the price was low or there wasn't any other place convenient to buy? How much more would we have spent there if they extended a helping hand and were at least warmer toward customers? Pull up your bloomers, ladies, and let's march on Michael's!


It's a thought but I am afraid it would not make any difference. It is the attitude of "big box" corporate stores that it is a waste of time training employees and offering customer service. They want them to unload trucks, stock the shelves and ring up sales--no time wasted on chatting with customers. Just patronize your local yarn shop--LYS--go for quality and (now close you eyes) buy less yarn.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I disagree....if we individually and together posted a complaint about the lack of support and help at Michael's it would start a wave. And if we were to try to reach the media and succeed, it could cause a tsunami. And Michael's would take notice.

Times are tough and Big Box stores know it. They have the ability to underprice LYS but they still need our good will to survive...it is a thought. Because ultimately we chose where we spend our limited, at times, money.

Karen still struggling with pain from the broken knee and ankle from Labor Day


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

Every Michael's in our area has very poor customer service. I try not to shop there, but sometimes have no choice because the nearest real art supply store is a 40 minute drive.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I think those ladies are being rude to do this. The shopowner I am sure has better things to do than continue to help them (and they are not even a customer!) She could refer them to the internet for all kinds of help.


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

I did have to go to Michael's again ( I thought) last week. Once again, the man who was supposedly helping me had no idea what the Daily Deal was. So he asked another woman (the manager?), and she kept showing me an item that was NOT what I wanted, pointing me to the wrong location, and then ignoring me when I asked her to clear thins up. Ugh!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Dominorip said:


> I did have to go to Michael's again ( I thought) last week. Once again, the man who was supposedly helping me had no idea what the Daily Deal was. So he asked another woman (the manager?), and she kept showing me an item that was NOT what I wanted, pointing me to the wrong location, and then ignoring me when I asked her to clear thins up. Ugh!


How disappointing. I hate to shop and would hate to have that king of treatment. I hope you found what you were looking for somewhere else.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I mentioned in an earlier comment that I feel that Michael's top execs should read the negative comments made by so many of you. We are not a small, unimportant little bunch of people who have nothing better than to criticize a local store. From what I've read, we're a pretty large group of intelligent and knowledgible consumers from every part of the country who ask nothing more than to be treated with respect and hopefully some amount of service when we shop at Michael's. I'd like to lift your comments on to a letter I would send to the corporate offices of Michael's to see if we could get any response. I would not use your KP name but I think that your geographical location would illustrate how widespread this enmity is. How about it?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> I mentioned in an earlier comment that I feel that Michael's top execs should read the negative comments made by so many of you. We are not a small, unimportant little bunch of people who have nothing better than to criticize a local store. From what I've read, we're a pretty large group of intelligent and knowledgible consumers from every part of the country who ask nothing more than to be treated with respect and hopefully some amount of service when we shop at Michael's. I'd like to lift your comments on to a letter I would send to the corporate offices of Michael's to see if we could get any response. I would not use your KP name but I think that your geographical location would illustrate how widespread this enmity is. How about it?


I vote Yea!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My LYS will not help people who have not brought the yarns at their shop. They have helped me on a lot of occasions as they know I have a lot of English Patterns now American patterns as well as I buy knitting books and also leaflets at their shop. They will only help people if they have the time but Wednesday mornings they have an hour of happy knittihg where you pay to have advice and have a nice cup of coffee as well. This is the time when these people should go into the shop.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mro13 said:


> Thanks Bea. I might find a way to suggest that. She is the most giving shop owner. She wants to teach you how to love knitting. Irritates me greatly to see folks take advantage of this wonderful lady.


I understand what you are saying and agree wholeheartedly that the shoppers were taking advantage of the shop owner....however....did she not gain a few loyalty points from you and other shoppers in the store, who undoubtedly saw what was happening also? And she always stands the chance of converting a 'lookylou' into a customer. I know they should not have behaved that way but in a day in which 'customer service' is almost a lost art, kudos to her for demonstrating a wonderful measure of patience. I hope anyone in your area can get her name and location so they know where to go for good service and product.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> I mentioned in an earlier comment that I feel that Michael's top execs should read the negative comments made by so many of you. We are not a small, unimportant little bunch of people who have nothing better than to criticize a local store. From what I've read, we're a pretty large group of intelligent and knowledgible consumers from every part of the country who ask nothing more than to be treated with respect and hopefully some amount of service when we shop at Michael's. I'd like to lift your comments on to a letter I would send to the corporate offices of Michael's to see if we could get any response. I would not use your KP name but I think that your geographical location would illustrate how widespread this enmity is. How about it?


this is similar to what we were told to do when Walmart discontinued both fabric and MOST of its yarn...i wrote regularly and encouraged others to do so...forwarding my letter to friends and shoppers who could then send on to their friends.... we may not have what we had before, but we DO have some fabric at walmart...maybe Michael's will respond...you won't know till you email the parent company...that's where the decisions are being made.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Good idea about sending Michaels our comments!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> BubbyIssaquah said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned in an earlier comment that I feel that Michael's top execs should read the negative comments made by so many of you. We are not a small, unimportant little bunch of people who have nothing better than to criticize a local store. From what I've read, we're a pretty large group of intelligent and knowledgible consumers from every part of the country who ask nothing more than to be treated with respect and hopefully some amount of service when we shop at Michael's. I'd like to lift your comments on to a letter I would send to the corporate offices of Michael's to see if we could get any response. I would not use your KP name but I think that your geographical location would illustrate how widespread this enmity is. How about it?
> ...


Sounds like a bit of work on your part but I say go ahead!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Our local Walmart brought back fabric because of the complaints. SO , sometimes it does work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Our local Walmart brought back fabric because of the complaints. SO , sometimes it does work.


We just had a Walmart close and reopen in a different location. I was so disappointed with the craft department. They only had a quarter of 1/2 of an aisle with yarn. Redheart and Lion Brand. And guess what? They shrunk it down more. so now I have Michael's, and JoAnn, and Craft's Direct (who really hiked up their prices). The LYS stores have a nice selection, but they can be pretty spendy. And there are not a set of Addi's left in town. They have all been replaced with Chaio GOO. As some of you ladies and men know, when it's -30degrees we go through yarn!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Our local Walmart brought back fabric because of the complaints. SO , sometimes it does work.
> ...


But you have the world on line!! and many companies like Knit Picks ship for free on orders of $50 or more. So you shop and keep adding to your cart until you have $50 or ask a friend if they want to order something and place your order and get within a few days. Their metal needles are quite close to Addis. Or you can order Addi needles from ebay at a fraction of the store prices that off-sets any shipping charge. There are alternatives no matter where you are--don't settle for Walmart. Never shop there never will.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

try DBNY and Cherry Tree Hill


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I am just catching up on my reading but wanted to make a comment. Maybe you can suggest the Owner put up a nice friendly sign stating cost. She can always choose to help someone who is a good customer.She could loose customers if she is not available to those who support her.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am sorry to say this happens in ALL crafting. I remember a lady came to my Beading class. She had never beaded anything so I suggested she start with a simple stringing project. After informing me she was not "That Stupid" she insisted on a more difficult piece for her first project. When she couldnt get it, or the next 4 pieces which I attempted to teach her, (all NOT Beginner projects), she insisted I was a "Bad Teacher" and was unable to teach her anything.... and got a refund from the shop. Rudeness comes from all around. I was just grateful she did not attempt my workshop again! Small blessings....


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have done beading and my first attempt was an angel for the Christmas tree and then I made a bracelet with a loom. My next attempt was to knit and bead a handbag, I keep going wrong, so I have left it again as I will have to frog again. I know what I am supposed to be doing but can I get it right No! 

My daughter is better at beading than me. We started beading a Christmas card and have yet to finish this. Because of family problems we didn't go back until last year. I put my handbag right and then went wrong again. I will try again some time when I am not so tired.

At the last lesson, we were late due to an accident coming down the mountains and the teacher was not impressed which meant we went into the next class. There was one woman and she was noisy, disruptive, and loud in speech, so my daughter and I packed up and went home, needless to say it took us a long time to get home as there was another accident going up the mountains. I used all the back streets that I knew but still just about made it in time to pick her little one from preschool.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

bonster said:


> Same thing can happen in music stores. I have a music store and have had people bring in guitars they bought somewhere else (or on the internet) and want things fixed (for free of course). Or they will buy strings somewhere else and want me to put them on their guitar, again for free. They will buy books on line and want me to exchange them for them because they bought the wrong book or they didn't like it. I had someone call on Christmas Eve to ask if I would tune a violin they had gotten on line. I said sure I would tune it for them (for free) as long as there was nothing wrong with it and the strings were installed. They said all it needed was tuning. The guy brought it in - in pieces! The bridge was not on or shaped for the instrument (that is a major job). On top of that, it was not a violin but a viola! I did what I could for him so he could give it to whoever he bought it for. I never heard what he ended up doing with it. I told him he should return it to where he bought it. Fortunately most people are not like that!


It also happens in tech support. At my last job, the tech support person was beseiged by employees wanting her to work on their personal computers -- after hours, at their homes, for free.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have some bead knitting in my bookmarks if that might help  Customer service, KP style ~:O)


mavisb said:


> I have done beading and my first attempt was an angel for the Christmas tree and then I made a bracelet with a loom. My next attempt was to knit and bead a handbag, I keep going wrong, so I have left it again as I will have to frog again. I know what I am supposed to be doing but can I get it right No!
> 
> My daughter is better at beading than me. We started beading a Christmas card and have yet to finish this. Because of family problems we didn't go back until last year. I put my handbag right and then went wrong again. I will try again some time when I am not so tired.
> 
> At the last lesson, we were late due to an accident coming down the mountains and the teacher was not impressed which meant we went into the next class. There was one woman and she was noisy, disruptive, and loud in speech, so my daughter and I packed up and went home, needless to say it took us a long time to get home as there was another accident going up the mountains. I used all the back streets that I knew but still just about made it in time to pick her little one from preschool.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have I missed something here? Didn't this thread start with rude customers in a local yarn shop? I posted something about Walmart here. BUT getting back to the subject. Going into a LYS with supplies you didn't purchase there and tying up the help for hours is like bringing your own sandwich to a restaurant and having the waitress keep filling your water glass! No manners what so ever!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

This happens all the time at my LYS. It's the only one in town. The owner (I'll call her Mary) helps anyone who needs it, whether they bought their yarn there or not. I think she sees them as potential customers. Many are rude and interrupt her when she is assisting someone else. There was one woman who came in needing help on a project bought elsewhere. When her mistakes were fixed, she got up and left without so much as a thank-you! I know many regulars have told Mary she needs to start charging for help.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

As my grandmother used to say "they had more nerve than a brass monkey"-


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Parkp said:


> Is it rude to knit at a party (stopping to talk)?
> PatP


Yes, very.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I agree.
I have seen signs in he shops where they
will only help if you bought the pattern and yarn there.

A little off topic. But....
I remember working with these 2 ladies.
A woman was in the cafeteria and just got
a beautiful plant from her friends for her birthday.
You can imagine the look and her face and the
surprise everyone else had when this happened.
These two ladies, that didn't know her,
went over to her very nice plant and started tearing
it apart and taking clippings home to make their own.
Not one. But, several clippings that they just broke off.
The plant had such a nice round shape to it.
That was before the bridezillas got their little mitts on it!
I heard afterwards that they had been seen going into
nurseries and doing the same thing with their plants.
Dick


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Parkp said:
> 
> 
> > Is it rude to knit at a party (stopping to talk)?
> ...


unless everyone else is knitting too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I agree.
> I have seen signs in he shops where they
> will only help if you bought the pattern and yarn there.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are these women that are thoughtless to say the least. Why they think it is okay to barge in and destroy something special that was a gift is beyond me--more than likely done out of jealousy.

The same with asking a stranger to "give me a copy of your pattern", not would it be possible, or could you please, or pardon my forwardness but could you--these get an absolute "no" from me. I have a lot fewer friends than when I was young and naive--I have learned to choose well. You can explain to this type of personality just why you are saying no and it would fly over their heads--best to just say no and walk away. I have worked retail in many capacities and have seen just about every kind of personality and trick in the book. It doesn't matter what income, education or level of intelligence there are always those who disregard feelings of others.


----------



## wyberton (Sep 18, 2011)

its apity this shop owner cant tell them if your going to be paid to teach this then I may have to charge myself


----------



## wyberton (Sep 18, 2011)

tell the shop owner to put up sign if you buy yarn and patterns you can get free advise but if pattern and wool from elsewere there will be a charge.
I would expect this and so should she .
I have no respect for people like those two women


----------



## wyberton (Sep 18, 2011)

I have seen this sign up in some shops


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

SilverWeb said:


> My LYS sets aside one day a week to help with patterns, stitches, etc. by appointment only. It does not matter if the pattern/materials were purchased there or not. She charges $10/hour. Maybe your LYS owner might benefit from this also? Maybe if these 2 ladies had to pay to get all this help they will at least make an effort to learn it for themselves. I wonder what kind of instruction these 2 ladies are giving the poor people that are paying them. I know that if I found out that my instructors were taking advantage like this I would quit paying them and go to that LYS owner and pay her to instruct me instead.


Wanna bet that the two ladies would vanish into thin air if they had to pay for the owner's expertise!!


----------

